# Carolina wood stove



## Old man (Jan 15, 2017)

Can someone please help me identify the model of this stove


----------



## Old man (Jan 16, 2017)

Also ... I'm going through wall and up side of house with flue. Should I stick with 8" same as outlet size?


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2017)

Old man said:


> Also ... I'm going through wall and up side of house with flue. Should I stick with 8" same as outlet size?



it looks like a buck stove to me but there were many copies out there also.  And yes if the outlet is 8" the chimney should be 8" to


----------



## Old man (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks. I finally got the id plate clean enough to slightly make out the brand and model. Can't make out clearance specs or nothing else. It's a Bat Cave Carolina 1


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2017)

Old man said:


> Can't make out clearance specs or nothing else. It's a Bat Cave Carolina 1


ok so it is a buck copy.  I can tell you the clearances are probably 36" to combustibles


----------



## Old man (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok thanks. Started clean up and inspection today, the old boy is looking pretty good. Have one question so far. The fire brick on bottom of fire box has space between them and walls should i seal around them? Its maybe 1/4 " gap


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2017)

Old man said:


> Ok thanks. Started clean up and inspection today, the old boy is looking pretty good. Have one question so far. The fire brick on bottom of fire box has space between them and walls should i seal around them? Its maybe 1/4 " gap


You mean there is a gap inside between the firebick and the side walls?  If so then no that will fill with ash and not be a problem.


----------



## Old man (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok thanks bholler


----------

